# Waters Leaking or discharge? 34weeks, TMI. Help needed asap.



## xTaylorsMummy

Hi there!

So, was at my bros wedding yesterday. At about 5.30 i needed the loo because i felt really wet down there :blush:, Went for a wee and wiped, and i have bright yellow looking discharge on the tissue [always check tmi], Wasnt like wee, and it didnt smell. Every time i wiped it was on the tissue.

Anyway i managed to clear my self up lol sorry tmi. went to join the party, And every 20-30 mins i needed a wee :wacko: and everytime i wiped i had this watery dishcharge looking think with bits off slimey [TMI] stuff on it.


Any idea what this could be? Havent leaked any this morning, yet. Could it be my waters? I have no idea what to do :blush:

Help asap please :flower:


----------



## Mumof42009

Keep a pad on today and if you have anymore i'd go get it checked. It maybe your plug that came away x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ok thanks =] was going to put a pad on last night but was too tired and forgot lol.

Theyev said because hes big he could come early because hes pushing on my cervix?


----------



## Jkelmum

My story 
2 days after a scan at 32 wks i felt wet rang mw she sed as it was my 4th it would be wee :blush: so ignored it had a scan at 36 wks and i had next to know water ended in emergancy section ...

so you know your body if u think its your waters plz plz go get checked out and make sure they look ...tho only true way to know is a scan to measure your water levels ..mine was 4.2 should be 20 x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

thanks hun, i have a scan at 36weeks to check waters & placenter. But im going to ring midwife later i think, just dont like waiting around hospital for hours to be made to feel like a pain lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I'd defo get it checked out, when i was pregnant with Olivia I was loosing water really slowly but regulalrly, but not enuf to fill a pad, the midwifes docs etc all said cldn't be waters in end i insisted on a scan and much the same story abt 4.0 water. they did however still let me have a vbirth but then they were quite incompetant, never dd get round to writing my letter of complaint.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had plenty of yellow dishcharge with amber, it certainly woesnt my waters. 

to be sounds like increase of discharge.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

right an update. Deffo dont think its discharge. Iv been having shooting pains in my cervix and pubic bone and painful BH. going to ring midwife in morning. Also iv had the tinyest spots of blood, but not sure if from fairy or bit between fairy and bum [tmi sorry!] because im quite sore down there =[


----------



## Jkelmum

The section was due to lack of waters ...due to non progressive induction sorry should of said x


----------



## Shinning_Star

hope all is well taylors mum, the blood cld be your plug, i have a bloody show not the mucussy bit. everytime my real contractions start i loose my plug but it's bloody.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

right just a quick update:

not leaking anymore, but now my tummy is quite sore, everytime i laugh [watching michael mcytire lol] it hurts, all over. Would it be okay to ring midwife tomorrow? or do i ring hospital?


----------



## littlekitten8

I think you will probably be fine to phone the midwife tomorrow hun x


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

ok ta. Never rang her before lol. my stomach is so sore =[ But theyev said something about placenter failing because of dexter being a big baby. So im just worried like


----------



## littlekitten8

Hmm perhaps you should phone just to be safe then. You didnt say that before. I would probably phone and explain the situation. They may very well say everything is fine but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Early_Bump

hey hun, ive had SPROM with my last 5 pregnancies...

28wks
26+4wks
18+1wks
18+3wks
19+2wks

Best thing to do to rule out waters is lie down for half hour then stand and cough you'll know then if its ur waters. but yellow discharge doesnt sound like it.

Now as for pain i can tell from the way you right the pain is quite sore so i wood ring delivery suite iot could be nothing but it could be early labour and at 34wks they would still try to give you steriods for babys lungs.... keep us updated xx


----------



## helen1234

if i was you i'd ring triage at the hospital it should be a 24 hr line and speak to someone now, be on the safe side 
xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

what does SPROM mean? sorry x

TMI but everytime i laugh or owt just sat here i can feel wetness down bellow. Im going to put a pad on.

Hes kicking away loads and i dont think hes engaged =/


----------



## helen1234

Spontaneous premature rupture of membranes

my waters leaked for a few hours and then just went, but you may have a bit of a water infection too


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kimmie, if you concerned and not happy just ring the hospital... its that easy


----------



## Early_Bump

if ur coughing and laughing and feeling it come away its ur waters thats exactly how it feels hun get ur self in to delivery x


----------



## littlekitten8

Any news taylorsmummy?


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

rang labour ward last night. They said to keep a pad on and to keep checking it and if i leak anymore to come in straight away. Got midwife on tuesday so going to wait and see her. The pain has gone thank god, and hes moving well. So going to see how it goes today and how im feeling. thank you x


----------



## Early_Bump

So is the pad wet at all hun???


----------



## bun-in-oven

i had very heavy discharge with my pregnancy massive amounts, if it was your waters then you'd be constantly be leaking, my waters broke, it wasnt a big gush i stood up off the toilet and i lost abit of water and it was leaking then for 2 days (i went to be examined and they said was def my waters and i was sent home for 2 days) and had to wait for contractions. i would get checked, because believe you me i had a dry birth with this one and it was hell in comparrison to my 1st!lol, and also you want to make sure LO is ok xxxxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

its just damp, not soaked iykwim


----------



## bun-in-oven

i was changing my pad about 8 times a day and they were full everytime. hope this helps


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think it's your waters hunni, even if just damp. I would go into hospital tbh. Better safe than sorry!Like I said before everyone kept telling me it cldn;t be my waters cos it wasn't enough, it wasn't constant. But it was and sonographer said it wasn't constant cos baby was moving and blocking of the leak, then moving and it would leak again.

Go get it checked hun, surely better to be sure! Cos if is waters need anti b's to prevent infection and steroids and your stage in pregnancy too.

Hope all ok xxx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

been midwife..

She told me off , Said that because dexter is mahoosive that hes pushing on my cervix, could be my plug or Hind waters . But if i leak anymore i have to get my arse to hospital asap. She didnt measure me as she said hes big anyway so theres no point .

I had +protien in urine, first time this preg. Also have swallon feet & hands [ ? ] no idea what this means 

how would i know if my cervix is open or not? im getting stabbing pains up there and it hurts.

Also she said the BH's are because of the pressure from lil chunky monkey.


----------



## Shinning_Star

sorry told you off as in you should of been in before or told you off for making a fuss, cos if she implied you made FUSS I'd be furious!

Anyway I'm glad all is ok, just take it easy, be sure to get anything how ever little it would seem checked out.

As for knowing if your cervix is poen or not, i haven't got a clue. have you lost any more waters?


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH was gonna ad protein in urine and extreme swelling can be sign of pre-eclampsia, but if mw checked them and didn't mention too much hopefully its small amount of both


----------

